# Hi all



## RayL (Feb 21, 2010)

Just a quick post in here as im from Ballymena and ive been a lurker on here for a while as i fancied having a go a tidying up my Legacy Outback. Ive bought a Kestrel DAS6 polisher. Ive seen some of the pro detailers work on sites like Jon44w and RMS. Dont think i`ll be going to theose lengths but a good shine would be nice.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

It won't take you long to go to those lengths, it also wont take long for you to empty your wallet ..


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

welcome along RayL


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

welcome along

as said above watch your wallet empty im still recovering


----------



## RayL (Feb 21, 2010)

I hope not to watch my wallet empty, i use my car too much to have it like a show car, involved with motorsport so it sees forests and rough back roads too often, all i want is to have it clean and respectable.


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Hello RayL, welcome to the forum.

Clarke


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Welcome,get stuck into the Sube!


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

Welcome along matey


----------



## paddyirishman (Sep 21, 2009)

Welcome mate, on the look out for a polisher myself but i spent all my money on wax and sealant! Going to have to wait to next week!


----------



## leonclio (May 8, 2008)

welcome to DW


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

welcome along. best thing is to have a go and enjoy doing it!!


----------



## LJB (Dec 28, 2008)

Welcome to DW Mate


----------

